# Inn at Otter Crest /  Summer Oregon Coast Week – no bids!?!



## nodge (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Gang,

I was tempted to bid on this recent ebay auction for two weeks, one of which is an annual summer week, at the Inn at Otter Crest.  It sits in an absolutely fantastic setting on the Oregon coast, but I couldn’t justify incurring another annual maintenance fee.

I understand that the adjacent hotel and its on-site restaurant recently closed, but I’m still surprised that it didn’t get a single bid even for $1.  In addition to the hotel/restaurant thing, is there a massive special assessment pending there too, or is it just a sign of the times?

-nodge


----------



## itchyfeet (Nov 4, 2008)

Perhaps the high maintenance fees discouraged the bidding.


----------



## nodge (Nov 4, 2008)

itchyfeet said:


> Perhaps the high maintenance fees discouraged the bidding.



Good point.  

Coming from my Starwood Vacation Ownership (“SVO”) perspective that maintenance fee ($1200 for two weeks in a two bedroom lock-off -- meaning up to 4 units/year to use or trade--) seemed reasonable.  

By comparison, that fee gets you one week in a 2 BR L/O at the Westin Kierland Villas in Scottsdale, or about 4 days at the Westin Ka’anapali Ocean Resort Villas in Maui.

It’s all relative, and Otter Crest is driving distance (well at least for me).  Maybe I should have bid . . . .. 

-nodge


----------



## california-bighorn (Nov 4, 2008)

*The Assigned Weeks Kill This Deal*

I love the Oregon coast but would not want to own this due to the way your weeks are assigned.  There are 2 floating weeks with this ownership and you can not select the weeks, they are assigned on a rotating basis. You would be paying $1000 + and only get one desirable week.  The other week you can get for almost nothing thru several sources.


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2008)

*It's not just the value that's falling...the resort is falling...into the ocean*

One other significant problem with the Inn at Otter Crest is erosion.  It is really serious there.  I would not want to be an owner.  The cost of trying to keep the resort from falling off the cliff into the ocean can't possibly be cheap.

Steve


----------



## nodge (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve said:


> One other significant problem with the Inn at Otter Crest is erosion.  It is really serious there.  I would not want to be an owner.  The cost of trying to keep the resort from falling off the cliff into the ocean can't possibly be cheap.
> 
> Steve



Thanks!

I knew about the erosion problems down the road at Schooner Landing, which is built on a big sand dune, but didn't know the rock cliff at Otter Crest was equally problematic.  That'll keep me away from this deal.

If anyone is more adventuresome, it has been relisted here.

Thanks again,
-nodge


----------

